# Tv Antennas



## TheShadow (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone here thinking of swapping to an antenna instead of cable? If so what brands/model has worked for you?


----------



## Hogtown (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't have an antenna;however, I read an article not long ago which stated that there is a whole new generation of excellent antennaes on the market now. They were developed in order to receive the HD broadcasts.  As around Radio Shack etc.. and you will be able to find one.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 9, 2008)

Hogtown said:


> I don't have an antenna;however, I read an article not long ago which stated that there is a whole new generation of excellent antennaes on the market now. They were developed in order to receive the HD broadcasts.  As around Radio Shack etc.. and you will be able to find one.



Clark Howard was talking about that the other day. We stopped using Direct TV at deer camp and got a small indoor antenna and it works better than the big one outside on the chimmney


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

My Cuz, who has only satellite tv, and has gone thru many antennats swears this one in the best...

From Radio Shack

HDTV Indoor/Outdoor Directional Antenna 








http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...057.2032187.2032189.2032205&parentPage=family


----------



## reylamb (Apr 9, 2008)

Yall wanna know something?????  there is absolutely, positively no difference between a "HD" antenna and any other antenna......other than price.

Terk antennas work well
Phillips makes good antennas
RCA

Heck, for a while at the house I was picking up all of the ATL antennas with a modified coat hanger...........


----------



## JBird227 (May 6, 2008)

I use satellite, Its possible for me to get over a 1000 channels. No monthly bill. Its all free. Its called FTA. " Free to air". Type it in a search and check it out, its all legal.


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 27, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Clark Howard was talking about that the other day. We stopped using Direct TV at deer camp and got a small indoor antenna and it works better than the big one outside on the chimmney



Which one was that(small indoor antenna)?
I just got 2 DTV boxes and need Antennas or a antenna.
Anybody know if you can hook 2 or more boxes/tvs to one antenna on house?


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 8, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Yall wanna know something?????  there is absolutely, positively no difference between a "HD" antenna and any other antenna......other than price.
> 
> Terk antennas work well
> Phillips makes good antennas
> ...




This guy is right. No such thing as an HD antenna. Do not be fooled.

The factors are frequency and direction and polarization. You need an antenna that is tuned, or will otherwise acceptably receive a signal from a particular frequency or group of frequencies, and then a beam type antenna, if needed, to pull in signals from a particular direction. Or if you're in a strong signal area, an omnidirectional antenna will do just fine.

Polarization. If the transmitted signal is horizontal, then you need an antenna with horizontal element(s) to best receive. Same with vertical/vertical. Satellite signals are best received with a parabolic dish type. 

What kind of signal....what format is being transmitted, makes no difference


----------



## livesounder (Nov 8, 2008)

Go to antennaweb.org 
Very helpful site.

Keep in mind the two most important factors in how well an antenna will work are line of site and distance from the transmitting to receiving antennas.


----------



## Local Boy (Nov 12, 2008)

When I bought an HD TV last year, I hooked the TV up to a 20 y/o RadioShack ant..  Got digital stations fine.  I moved early this year.  I hooked up the TV to the antenna there and got stations.  I found that when I unhooked the antenna from the coax cable, the cable was degraded so that the antenna was useless, but the cable was serving as an antenna.  I have Directv HD.  I bought a standard RadioShack ant. and put it in the attic.  I get about 15 over the air stations on the TV antenna input.  Each network affiliate has a weather channel, so that accounts for 3-4 of the channels.  But that's not bad since Directv doesn't have the local forecast for the Weather Channel.

So what the other guys said, there's no magic to an HD antenna.


----------

